# My parents are looking to retire to Majorca



## alixsliwinski (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi all

My mother and step father have been holidaying in Majorca for years and now at around 55 yrs old are looking to move there within the next year or so. 

However my mother has a few concerns that she would like some advice on. I am in great support of the move just want to give her the confidence to do so. They are looking around the area of Porto Pollenca a small place just for themselves and our two small dogs.

- what is the health care situation for the over 50's?

- advice on transporting one/ two dogs? passports injections and so on?

-property in Porto Pollenca area?

any further advice from expats who have made the move greatly appreciated

is there any one they can speak to for advice during there next visit, agent or expat


Cheers 
alix


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

alixsliwinski said:


> Hi all
> 
> My mother and step father have been holidaying in Majorca for years and now at around 55 yrs old are looking to move there within the next year or so.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

Some specific answers to your questions;

As early retirees, there is no health care available by the state. They would need to get private cover.
We transported our dog over and it went very smoothly. There are many specialist comp[anies that can do this for you. You will need to contact DEFRA to understand the latest requirements but I think it's just a pet passport with the necessary injections.

As early retirees, they will need to be able to prove that they have sufficient income or savings in a Spanish bank.

Best of luck.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We are retired in the Canary Islands, bearing in mid what Snikpoh said in the above post, tell them to go for it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, it's not the cheapest part of Spain by any means, but it is lovely and I can see why your parents would want to retire there. 

I believe property prices in Mallorca are among the highest in Spain. Because it is a major tourist destination, they might find it very difficult to get a year-round rental as it's more profitable to do holiday lets. Are they planning to buy?


----------

